# Dawgs/Ole Miss game thread



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2016)

Go Dawgs 2016. Hope yall win it today.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

Definitely don't feel good about this one.  Might be a beatdown of biblical proportions.  If my boy, that eternal optimist, Brown (rose colored glasses) recluse can find any of his the glass is half full comments after this one, I will admit that we probably played a good game.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 24, 2016)

GO DAWGS!! I hope Kirby has one more horseshoe that he can throw in today!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 24, 2016)

Let's get it on........Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

I picked against my Dawgs in this one. I will be here with a positive attitude. Once I can get a feel of the game I'll let you know if the Dawgs will pull it off.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Also, I got a feeling you are going to see Sony and Chubb on the field a lot at the same time this game.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Let's Go Dawgs!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 24, 2016)

Lucky break should have been an interception on the first drive.  run blocking still atrocious.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 24, 2016)

Should have been a block on the back when Sanders hit that ball.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 24, 2016)

That was a weak holding call.  He got the jersey but it was a tug with fingers, not a grab.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Let's Go Dawgs holdem to a FG here!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Where's all my Dawgs at? To hot to be deer hunting and I have 3 10's on camera!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Good job D!!!


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 24, 2016)

great GL stand!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 24, 2016)

Good stand on defense.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 24, 2016)

Go dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Let's O get it going!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 24, 2016)

Imagine that a toss sweep.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 24, 2016)

Wow a toss sweep


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2016)

ouch


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Freshman mistake...... It's still ok!


----------



## Scott G (Sep 24, 2016)

Eason has a cannon and tries too hard to use it. Reminds me a lot of Stafford.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 24, 2016)

why does Chaney keep calling slow developing pass plays?


----------



## elfiii (Sep 24, 2016)

We suck.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Still plenty of time. 2 score game. Eason is settled in now.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 24, 2016)

UGA finally used the play that has worked well for years, and then they don't even try it again for the next 5 plays.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 24, 2016)

Ga O has got to get going. Great run for Chubb then you get a penalty, momentum killer


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> why does Chaney keep calling slow developing pass plays?





elfiii said:


> We suck.



Haters, get the negative crap out of this thread. Stay positive my Dawg brothers!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 24, 2016)

Toss sweep is the dawgs bread and butter, sure wish we could see more of it


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 24, 2016)

And they run it up the middle again.


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 24, 2016)

Chubb needs to bust a big run


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 24, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Haters, get the negative crap out of this thread. Stay positive my Dawg brothers!



I'm positive the toss sweep will work better than the runs up the middle Chaney is calling.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 24, 2016)

Pass interference.  I guess home filed means home refs, too.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 24, 2016)

Just get a first down and move the chains.  You don't need 40 yards.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 24, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> Pass interference.  I guess home filed means home refs, too.



Yep


----------



## nickel back (Sep 24, 2016)

I'm very postive that I'm sick of the bunch formation when Chubb is going to run the ball/ and up the middle.....very positive of it

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 24, 2016)

Gonna be a long game


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 24, 2016)

I saw 2 holds on that pass play


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 24, 2016)

On that 3rd down conversion, Kelly had all day, mainly because UGA's lineman were getting held by their arms.  No penalties at all on Ole Miss yet.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

How come Mel Tucker doesn't get the same crap from the Dawg faithful that Chaney gets?


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 24, 2016)

Positive energy, UGA could be down 21-0, so 17-0 is just great.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Calm down Dawg fans! There is still time!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> Positive energy, UGA could be down 21-0, so 17-0 is just great.



That's more like it!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 24, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> How come Mel Tucker doesn't get the same crap from the Dawg faithful that Chaney gets?



I'm pretty sure we have complained about him having the DB's 10 yards off the WR's every game.  I'll say it again since you must have forgotten- Why are we giving them a 10 yards cushion and no pass rush?


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2016)

go dogs


----------



## MAC2 (Sep 24, 2016)

Go dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Wow that run up the middle worked


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 24, 2016)

UGA needs to eat up 5 minutes and get 7 here.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 24, 2016)

So why can't they block for Chubb?


----------



## GAGE (Sep 24, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Maybe Chubb aint 100%


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

He dang sure don
t hit the hole like he used to


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 24, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Wow that run up the middle worked



You were saying?  They've run one toss sweep and it went for 12 yards.  They have 10 runs up the middle that gained 3 yards or less and 1 that got more than 5 yards.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 24, 2016)

Don't worry ole miss will stop playing in the second half


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 24, 2016)

Settle down guys Ole Miss sux in the second half.We need this first down here


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2016)

nickel back said:


> I'm very postive that I'm sick of the bunch formation when Chubb is going to run the ball/ and up the middle.....very positive of it
> 
> GO!!DAWGS!!



This! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2016)

nice run


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 24, 2016)

I think UGA can wear Ole Miss down in the 2nd, but they have to keep it close and gets first downs here.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> You were saying?  They've run one toss sweep and it went for 12 yards.  They have 10 runs up the middle that gained 3 yards or less and 1 that got more than 5 yards.



Keeping the D honest


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 24, 2016)

Almost!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 24, 2016)

At least we went for it.Holes startin to open up


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 24, 2016)

Almost.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 24, 2016)

Didn't Bing-Dukes either sign with UGA or at least give a verbal for a long time?


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 24, 2016)

Dang


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

No good


----------



## elfiii (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## John Cooper (Sep 24, 2016)

We need a kicker. Should have went for it on 4th.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 24, 2016)

Shoulda went for it


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 24, 2016)

I'm pretty sure UGA won't be kicking outside of the 5 yard line any more this game.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2016)

Why do we even try to kick it??


----------



## Throwback (Sep 24, 2016)

Anybody have a line to a UGA recruiter? We got a kid at TrAp county high that's a junior and a kicker/punter that's way better than these walk ons.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Shoulda went for it



Yep! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 24, 2016)

I wish season was open in Bama.......


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 24, 2016)

Glad they at least tried rodrico


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2016)

Throwback said:


> Anybody have a line to a UGA recruiter? We got a kid at TrAp county high that's a junior and a kicker/punter that's way better than these walk ons.



I can kick as good as these idgits..


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 24, 2016)

Wasn't aware Bama's kicker transferred to the Dawgs with Coach Smart!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Glad they at least tried rodrico



Kid was wearing coke bottles. Not even sure he can see the uprights.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 24, 2016)

I should have gone hunting.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 24, 2016)

elfiii said:


> I should have gone hunting.



It's 500 degrees down here


----------



## Scott G (Sep 24, 2016)

Well you can't claim Rodrigo couldn't see the posts! On the other hand, those Coke bottles may have thrown off his balance.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Kid was wearing coke bottles. Not even sure he can see the uprights.



Hehe


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 24, 2016)

UGA's DB's are not even turning around to find the ball.  No matter they are all under 5'10" and Ole Miss's WR's are 6'3" or taller.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 24, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Well you can't claim Rodrigo couldn't see the posts! On the other hand, those Coke bottles may have thrown off his balance.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 24, 2016)

Throwback said:


> It's 500 degrees down here



It would still be better than suffering through this.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Stay positive!!! I'm getting that feeling boys!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 24, 2016)

Another run up the middle for nothing.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 24, 2016)

Godwin falls down, pretty much sums it up there.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 24, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Stay positive!!! I'm getting that feeling boys!




We gotta score on this drive ...... or your feeling is probably from some Krystals


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 24, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Stay positive!!! I'm getting that feeling boys!



I hope. This doesn't look good so far


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 24, 2016)

Pass interference again and no call on Old Miss.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 24, 2016)

They need to bring in lambert


----------



## elfiii (Sep 24, 2016)

We have zero offense.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 24, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Stay positive!!! I'm getting that feeling boys!



Start headin to the bathroom!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 24, 2016)

Growing pains elfiii.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

I'm telling all y'all if you will quit being negative our Dawgs can pull it off. It starts right here and now! Let's go D get a turnover right here!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

There is no panic in this team!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 24, 2016)

Come on D


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2016)

go dogs


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 24, 2016)

Briscoe is the worst DB in the SEC get him off the field.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

See all yall with all that negative energy!


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 24, 2016)

That was just plain ugly


----------



## Throwback (Sep 24, 2016)

Old miss throws the bomb for a TD


----------



## Throwback (Sep 24, 2016)

24-0 ole miss


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Kirby will get this team back in this game


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2016)

Glad I picked Ole Miss..


----------



## cstinchcomb (Sep 24, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> Briscoe is the worst DB in the SEC get him off the field.



Yep


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 24, 2016)

I expected us to get roughed up, but that play was ridiculous.  Can't let the QB escape that pressure. Cannot let the receiver catch that ball no matter what. Ride him into the ground like a tired shetland pony and sure enough earn that pass interference, but don't let him catch it.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 24, 2016)

Go!!dagws!!......


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 24, 2016)

Get Mecole Hardman out there.  At least with him he has elite speed to make up a bad angle.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 24, 2016)

Miss. Has big tall receivers


----------



## Throwback (Sep 24, 2016)

Chubb into the crowd. Again.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 24, 2016)

Hmm still can't run the ball.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 24, 2016)

UGA ain't got an O line


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 24, 2016)

Sweet


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 24, 2016)

There you go. Fake punt


----------



## Throwback (Sep 24, 2016)

Reached into the auburn trick playbook fake punt.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Yeah!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 24, 2016)

Throwback said:


> Chubb into the crowd. Again.



Insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results.  Fake for first down.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 24, 2016)

It's sad when we have to resort to a trick play


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 24, 2016)

Well, at least we got a trick play that works.  Lets hope its not a one trick pony.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 24, 2016)

That was very well executed.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 24, 2016)

Dang


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 24, 2016)

No hands receivers


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

oops outside run didn't work either


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 24, 2016)

Receivers have got to start catching the ball......Smh-ing


----------



## Throwback (Sep 24, 2016)

Fire the wide receiver coach


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 24, 2016)

I don't remember a year with this many drops.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 24, 2016)

Well there you go


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 24, 2016)

I'm a potty mouth


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Y'alls bad juju is killing this team


----------



## Scott G (Sep 24, 2016)

Kirby showing guys!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 24, 2016)

Two dropped passes in a row. Make that 3. We suck.


----------



## cstinchcomb (Sep 24, 2016)

3 drop ball in a row.. This is a joke


----------



## Throwback (Sep 24, 2016)

It don't matter how good Eason is if you can't hold the ball.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

I'm not going to give up on these boys


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 24, 2016)

Did they finally call a penalty on Ole Miss?  Wow.


----------



## Scott G (Sep 24, 2016)

Worst receiving core at UGA I can remember in forever. Easons numbers look atrocious bit his receivers can't catch a cold!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 24, 2016)

Fire the receivers and their coach!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 24, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> oops outside run didn't work either



That wasn't a toss sweep, it was a pitch with only one blocker out there to help.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 24, 2016)

If Ol Miss scores on this drive we are done


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 24, 2016)

Vann Jefferson was verbally committed to UGA for a long time.  they could use him.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 24, 2016)

I think Kirby just said a curse word


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Good job D


----------



## elfiii (Sep 24, 2016)

Wow. Defense held. Shocking!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2016)

go dogs


----------



## srb (Sep 24, 2016)

Looks like everybody thought....


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> That wasn't a toss sweep, it was a pitch with only one blocker out there to help.



I'm not here to argue I'm here to help the Dawgs win with a positive attitude.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> go dogs



Thx 6 we need your positive energy in here!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 24, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> I'm not here to argue I'm here to help the Dawgs win with a positive attitude.



So far the team hasn't picked up on your brain waves. Wiggle your antenna some.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 24, 2016)

A toss sweep for 10, woooooooohhoohohohohohohhhhhhhhoooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 24, 2016)

Chubb limped off. Not good.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 24, 2016)

Chubb limping.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 24, 2016)

2 starting OLine hurt


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 24, 2016)

Go for it Dawgs.  If Ole Miss gets it they will score and then start the 3rd quarter.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Dawgs bout to get crunk


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Awesome coverage on that punt


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 24, 2016)

Ole Miss fixing to score


----------



## elfiii (Sep 24, 2016)

Game over.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Don't give up!!!!!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 24, 2016)

Touchdown ole miss


----------



## Throwback (Sep 24, 2016)

31-0 ole miss


----------



## DSGB (Sep 24, 2016)

Dawgs have no answer for their receivers and ours can't catch a cold.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 24, 2016)

Well, let's hope we are able to make it respectable in the second half.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 24, 2016)

I'm going to work on a 4 wheeler. Sorry dogs fans this is to ugly to watch.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 24, 2016)

UGA should put all 11 in the box, their DBs are useless.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 24, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Don't give up!!!!!



Lol.....


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 24, 2016)

I'm loading up the kayak and going to the creek...........Go Dawgs


----------



## Scott G (Sep 24, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Dawgs bout to get crunk



This Dawgs bout to get DRUNK!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 24, 2016)

UGA will come back, they are an offensive juggernaut that will score at will in the 2nd half.  Ole Miss will fall apart because their offense just got lucky the first half.  I'm being positive.


----------



## bearhunter39 (Sep 24, 2016)

elfiii said:


> We suck.


You got that right.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 24, 2016)

Dawgs have been exposed.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> UGA will come back, they are an offensive juggernaut that will score at will in the 2nd half.  Ole Miss will fall apart because their offense just got lucky the first half.  I'm being positive.



I like it.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 24, 2016)

Next year ....


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 24, 2016)

No one saw this coming...dang.


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 24, 2016)

Mercy - and yall say Tech sux.


----------



## MAC2 (Sep 24, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 24, 2016)

Nitram4891 said:


> No one saw this coming...dang.



Yep I did. I have said we would lucky to be a 7 win team all year


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 24, 2016)

I've heard people say this is because Kirby is rebuilding, but this starting defensive backfield is the same as last year and they never played this bad.  Maybe Tucker is just not a good coach, as they have seriously regressed this year.


----------



## cstinchcomb (Sep 24, 2016)

This is the worst team I've seen at georgia in a while


----------



## LEGHORN (Sep 24, 2016)

Brown, you were delusional to think we even had a shot based on how and who Ole Miss has played, and how/who UGA has played. First half just atrocious, finally exposed.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 24, 2016)

John Cooper said:


> Yep I did. I have said we would lucky to be a 7 win team all year



Me too. I was hoping for 8-4 but it's looking like 7-5 is optimistic.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 24, 2016)

Any update on Chubb?


----------



## LEGHORN (Sep 24, 2016)

Nitram4891 said:


> No one saw this coming...dang.


Funny right there....everyone saw this coming, or at least everyone who has watched Dawgs this year. I know you were being sarcastic though.


----------



## Scott G (Sep 24, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> I've heard people say this is because Kirby is rebuilding, but this starting defensive backfield is the same as last year and they never played this bad.  Maybe Tucker is just not a good coach, as they have seriously regressed this year.



They sucked last year too. Floyd and JJ just put a mask on it last year.


----------



## LEGHORN (Sep 24, 2016)

Positive note, TN has no shot against Florida either.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 24, 2016)

I said all week we'd take it on the chin in this game. No matter what the score I'll always love my Dawgs. O Line has gotta block, D Line needs to get some pressure, WR's can't catch a cold and let's no even get started on the Kickers........ O Well, GO DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## Scott G (Sep 24, 2016)

John Cooper said:


> Any update on Chubb?



Ankle. They taped him up and he looked ready to go standing on the sidelines but there was only 40 seconds left in the half so he didn't make it back in.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 24, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Ankle. They taped him up and he looked ready to go standing on the sidelines but there was only 40 seconds left in the half so he didn't make it back in.



Thanks Scott. Trying to help my daughter with her car and missed it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2016)

Taking it in the mouth! Go Dawgs!


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 24, 2016)

Wait!!! I have an answer!!'


----------



## bullgator (Sep 24, 2016)

Ol Miss will score 10 more during halftime.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Scott G said:


> They sucked last year too. Floyd and JJ just put a mask on it last year.



Yes they did!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

bullgator said:


> Ol Miss will score 10 more during halftime.



 I wouldn't doubt it


----------



## KYBobwhite (Sep 24, 2016)

Don't give up dawgs. Ole Miss always starts out strong but gets weaker in the second half. Hope Chubbs ok.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Unicoidawg said:


> I said all week we'd take it on the chin in this game. No matter what the score I'll always love my Dawgs. O Line has gotta block, D Line needs to get some pressure, WR's can't catch a cold and let's no even get started on the Kickers........ O Well, GO DAWGS!!!!!



Agree and thanks for staying positive.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 24, 2016)

Unfortunately, outside of RB are best players are reshirt and true freshman. Not gonna compete with a good SEC team with that setup. Not to mention our WR can't catch a cold. Only thing to hope for is to watch this team keep competing and growing up on the field...Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Scott G (Sep 24, 2016)

doenightmare said:


> Mercy - and yall say Tech sux.



GA and GT sucking aren't mutually exclusive.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

MCBUCK said:


> Wait!!! I have an answer!!'



Don't do it it only makes it worse.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 24, 2016)

A loss may actually be good for their growth, especially if it's a blowout. Go dawgs, just don't quit.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Dawgs getting ready to take over in the 2nd half


----------



## LEGHORN (Sep 24, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> Don't give up dawgs. Ole Miss always starts out strong but gets weaker in the second half. Hope Chubbs ok.


You know....the rebels would actually have to exert themselves for this to be a possibility.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 24, 2016)

I just want UGA to fight.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Let's Go Dawgs!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 24, 2016)

And Briscoe cost's UGA 15 more yards.  SIT HIM!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 24, 2016)

How much uglier can it get?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

We still have a chance!


----------



## Scott G (Sep 24, 2016)

38-0

Taking the kid to the park. Hopefully the Dawgs at least put points on the board. I'm outta here. 

Go Dwags!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> We still have a chance!



Now you're just trollin. Hope ut pulls out a win and this will be a great day!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 24, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> We still have a chance!



Not today we don't.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Now you're just trollin. Hope ut pulls out a win and this will be a great day!



I coach my kids the same way. Never stop believing!!!!


----------



## LEGHORN (Sep 24, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> We still have a chance!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2016)

go dogs


----------



## Buckbuster (Sep 24, 2016)

Lots of people  got what they wished for, think about that for a while........


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Buckbuster said:


> Lots of people  got what they wished for, think about that for a while........


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 24, 2016)

Im gonna go mow the grass


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 24, 2016)

Any update on Chubb?


----------



## tcward (Sep 24, 2016)

It's over. The "Richt" give up mode has set in. Kirby has to get that out of them!


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 24, 2016)

fishnguy said:


> A loss may actually be good for their growth, especially if it's a blowout. Go dawgs, just don't quit.



It's not good for my growth!!


----------



## KYBobwhite (Sep 24, 2016)

*Just trying to give hope*



LEGHORN said:


> You know....the rebels would actually have to exert themselves for this to be a possibility.



To my Uga brethren.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Go Dawgs don't quit


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 24, 2016)

I'm going to be a UGA WR for Halloween.  My costume will be a normal uniform with bricks tied to my hands.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 24, 2016)

Can't blame this one on Richt or Bobo


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2016)

I knew this was coming. We could easily be 0-4 right now.


----------



## FSUNoles88 (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## elfiii (Sep 24, 2016)

That's it. I'm out.


----------



## FSUNoles88 (Sep 24, 2016)

spotandstalk said:


> can't blame this one on richt or bobo



fsu>uga


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Go Dawgs fight!!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 24, 2016)

Dominick sanders just gave up on that run.   Disgusting show by a UGA team.  Smart is no Richt, Tucker is no Pruitt, and Chaney is no Bobo.  Nearly lost to Nicholls, Had to win it in the last minute vs a dismal Missouri team and playing the worst game of the last 50 years vs Ole Miss.   From top to bottom this a poorly coached team.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 24, 2016)

Hate to see it for the majority of the Dawgs.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 24, 2016)

Go Noles......45-14


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 24, 2016)

Sorry wrong thread


----------



## Water Swat (Sep 24, 2016)

That was a nice keep on the zone read.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

TD Dawgs!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 24, 2016)

Brian Herrien in the game, it only took getting down by 45 for them to give the explosive back a chance.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

All the negative Nancy's got out of here and look TD!


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 24, 2016)

bullgator said:


> Ol Miss will score 10 more during halftime.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> Brian Herrien in the game, it only took getting down by 45 for them to give the explosive back a chance.



It was a run up the middle too.....


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 24, 2016)

Can anyone name one thing this team is better coached at than they were last year?   UGA should have waited to fire Richt until Herman from Houston was available.


----------



## srb (Sep 24, 2016)

Ga 
#Points


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 24, 2016)

Hey guys thought i'd check in, heck of a ballgame so far, but we tend to run out of gas late


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 24, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> Can anyone name one thing this team is better coached at than they were last year?   UGA should have waited to fire Richt until Herman from Houston was available.



I think most Dawg fans expected this year to be like this.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 24, 2016)

From what I've seen the only positive is Eason is getting more reps against a good defense. He will learn a lot from this game. I still think the future is bright for the dogs


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 24, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> All the realistic Dawgs fans got out of here and look TD!



Just keeping it real.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 24, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> Can anyone name one thing this team is better coached at than they were last year?   UGA should have waited to fire Richt until Herman from Houston was available.



Tom won't be coming to the sec anytime soon. No worries there


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I think most Dawg fans expected this year to be like this.



It appears that some didn't...


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 24, 2016)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Hey guys thought i'd check in, heck of a ballgame so far, but we tend to run out of gas late



Ole miss could take the 4th quarter off. Wouldn't help


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2016)

We're gonna kill Tennessee next week. I wouldn't want to play us after this.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> Just keeping it real.



If Richt was still the coach we would be 0-4 right now. But he was a DGD!


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 24, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> It appears that some didn't...



I still don't think they're this bad. As someone else has said this one is on the coachs. Poorly prepared


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 24, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> We're gonna kill Tennessee next week. I wouldn't want to play us after this.



Way to stay positive.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> I still don't think they're this bad. As someone else has said this one is on the coachs. Poorly prepared



Ahhh,,, there is a lot of blame to go round.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 24, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I think most Dawg fans expected this year to be like this.



No they have the same defensive backfield as last year, they have the same WR's except for Malcolm Mitchell, the offensive line has over 100 careers starts, from a team that went 10-3 last year.  Eason is an upgrade at QB, so this team should be better, instead they nearly lost to Nicholls and are losing by 38 to a team that they have beaten the last 10 times they have played.  I thought they might end up 9-3 at worst, but they will lose to UT, UF, Ole Miss, Auburn, and possibly South Carolina.  UGA can't even count a win vs GT this year.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2016)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Hey guys thought i'd check in, heck of a ballgame so far, but we tend to run out of gas late



looks like they filled it up with supreme at half time.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 24, 2016)

Been out doing stand work. What's the score ?


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 24, 2016)

Guess I'll read back.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 24, 2016)

Miracle interception. Lol


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 24, 2016)

This game is deicated to Throwback for all the Ole Miss smack he talked in the ole miss/Bama game thread


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 24, 2016)

Please Dawgs show some fight.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

I dedicate this game to every Dawg fan. Better times are ahead us my Dawg brothers.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

They just keep fighting! Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 24, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> No they have the same defensive backfield as last year, they have the same WR's except for Malcolm Mitchell, the offensive line has over 100 careers starts, from a team that went 10-3 last year.  Eason is an upgrade at QB, so this team should be better, instead they nearly lost to Nicholls and are losing by 38 to a team that they have beaten the last 10 times they have played.  I thought they might end up 9-3 at worst, but they will lose to UT, UF, Ole Miss, Auburn, and possibly South Carolina.  UGA can't even count a win vs GT this year.



Exactly the defensive backfield sucked last year, they lost their best receiver, Chubb is coming off a horrible injury. Mark Richt would be 1-3 with these same Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Exactly the defensive backfield sucked last year, they lost their best receiver, Chubb is coming off a horrible injury. Mark Richt would be 1-3 with these same Dawgs.



Thank you!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

TD Dawgs!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 24, 2016)

We were very poorly prepared. Didn't have great execution and if we continue to play like this we lose at least 3 more games.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> We were very poorly prepared. Didn't have great execution and if we continue to play like this we lose at least 3 more games.



We will lose at least two more games and it won't have anything to do with being prepared. Go Dawgs!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 24, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Exactly the defensive backfield sucked last year, they lost their best receiver, Chubb is coming off a horrible injury. Mark Richt would be 1-3 with these same Dawgs.



They sucked so bad that they were the #1 pass defense in the whole country last year.  They got the #1 TE, Nauta, in the country who made top level HS dbs look silly.  Godwin is still at UGA and he was very good as a freshman, so he should have gotten better.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Good stand D! Keep fighting Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Lets Go Dawgs!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 24, 2016)

Nauta took three steps, should have been a gain of 4 yards there.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 24, 2016)

Holifield in the game.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 24, 2016)

Holyfield and Herrien are running much harder than Chubb and Michel.  why did it take getting down by so much to get them a shot?  Now that they've proven they are explosive, they better get more playing time going forward.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

LOL Go Dawgs keep fighting!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 24, 2016)

I see fleet glimpses of greatness with this team...... I hope we have the coaches to get them there.


----------



## Amoo (Sep 24, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> I still don't think they're this bad. As someone else has said this one is on the coachs. Poorly prepared



I'm not buying this at ALL unless we're talking about how CKS has handled Eason up to this point.  This Ole Miss team has dominated 2 teams for a half that will end the season in the top 15 in Bama and FL St and UGA has struggled against every opponent they have faced.  

How can you put this on the coaches not having the players prepared?  If we're making that argument already then we might as well just run CKS out of Athens now.  I'm not trying to kick a dawg while it's down, but no rational college football fan looked at this Dawg team pre-season and said, "Yup, that's a good team."  Meanwhile EVERYBODY in the country looked at Ole Miss and said, "Yep they're one of the better teams in the country."  Both teams have played to expectations so far and I don't find this result to be any surprise at all.

This team is just flat out not good.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 24, 2016)

next time a Bama fan starts a UGA game thread I'm ignoring it and starting my own.   Jinxed the Dawgs, lol.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

John Cooper said:


> I see fleet glimpses of greatness with this team...... I hope we have the coaches to get them there.



We do don't worry about that. Let's take our lumps this year as we are. More loses to come this year.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2016)

Congrats to you Ole Miss fans. I am not surprised at all at what I seen from y'all today. In fact, I picked y'all this week on my picks. 

Best of luck the rest of the year, Ole Miss fans. Maybe we can get a rematch against y'all in the SEC championship game. I will keep hope alive! 



GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Go Dawgs got spanked today! Congrats Ol Miss fans y'all put it to us today!


----------



## Horns (Sep 24, 2016)

Dang that was horrible


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2016)

Go Dawgs stinking it up in Oxford!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs got spanked today! Congrats Ol Miss fans y'all put it to us today!



Yes sir! Go Ole Miss!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## nickel back (Sep 24, 2016)

Fat lip, bloody nose and that black is going to look very bad in the morning


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 24, 2016)

I see no improvement in catching, Dline rush, fg kicking, defensive backs, play calling, rushing, and Anything that resembles a team effort: I've been a Dawg fan for a long time and this reminds me of years past. Hope change is coming. Catch a few balls and it's a different opinion.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

Just finish watching the game. Had to delay it. It was some worse than I expected but not by a whole lot. We cannot catch a ball and Chubb for whatever reason is not effective. My biggest disappointment is the defense where I just do not see the emotion or effort. Gonna take another 2 years of top recruiting for this team to compete with the good teams in the SEC. I think we will get there but it is going to take a couple of years. Good game by Ole Miss. Kelley is a great QB. Wish them the best for the rest of the year.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

Holyfield and Harien both looked good today. Think we may see a lot of them the rest of the year.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 24, 2016)

Rough week. Not a surprise though. I thought we were gonna get stomped. We are not a good team. Ole Miss has played some very good football at times this year. In terms of where our weaknesses are and where their strengths are, I felt like Ole Miss was a very bad match up for us.

I think we have some issues that will require a couple years to be fixed.

My thoughts last week:


hayseed_theology said:


> Ole Miss is gonna break our jaw next week. It's gonna get ugly before it gets better.



We still have some ugly Saturdays ahead of us, but I believe it will get better.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

Just hope some of the losses we gonna have don't hurt recruiting.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 24, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Holyfield and Harien both looked good today. Think we may see a lot of them the rest of the year.



I'm sure we will, Chubb, sprained ankle....


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 24, 2016)

I love how some fans and the announcers were essentially blaming CMR's recruiting saying stuff like "UGA has a long way to go in the talent department".

Oh really?

According to 247, UGA had:

2013 - #12 class
2014 - #8 class
2015 - #5 class
2016 (who Richt mostly recruited) - #8 class

meanwhile Ole Miss:

2013 - #8 class
2014 - #15 class
2015 - #17 class
2016 - #5 class

what am I missing here?


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2016)

nickel back said:


> I'm sure we will, Chubb, sprained ankle....



i was close on my prediction. go dawgs


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 24, 2016)

Amoo said:


> I'm not buying this at ALL unless we're talking about how CKS has handled Eason up to this point.  This Ole Miss team has dominated 2 teams for a half that will end the season in the top 15 in Bama and FL St and UGA has struggled against every opponent they have faced.
> 
> How can you put this on the coaches not having the players prepared?  If we're making that argument already then we might as well just run CKS out of Athens now.  I'm not trying to kick a dawg while it's down, but no rational college football fan looked at this Dawg team pre-season and said, "Yup, that's a good team."  Meanwhile EVERYBODY in the country looked at Ole Miss and said, "Yep they're one of the better teams in the country."  Both teams have played to expectations so far and I don't find this result to be any surprise at all.
> 
> This team is just flat out not good.



funny this what Kirby Smart had to say.





> “Obviously a very disappointing performance. I’m in charge of the whole organization, team and coaching staff. We didn’t have them prepared today.”


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

tj what was missing in those classes were tough linemen on both sides of the ball and go to receivers. Cmr always recruited some good skill players, but our lines have been lacking talent for several years.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

We were getting what Alabama did not want in a lot of those years. I think that is one thing CKS has turned around.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 24, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> I love how some fans and the announcers were essentially blaming CMR's recruiting saying stuff like "UGA has a long way to go in the talent department".
> 
> Oh really?
> 
> ...



The talent is there, otherwise the Dawgs would not have went 10-3 last year.  Looking at this year's recruiting class, UGA has WR's so far that are 6'5", 6'3" and 6'2", and the two other guys they are after Holloman and Collins are 6'3" and 6'5".  UGA has to get bigger at WR and DB.  DeAngelo Gibbs is a must get at safety or corner.  He is 6'2" and Brini is also 6'2".


----------



## across the river (Sep 24, 2016)

For everyone saying Georgia just doesn't have the "talent" to compete with Ole Miss, here are the recruiting rankings since 2012.


2012                                 Ole Miss   47                         UGA     8
2013                                 Ole Miss    8                          UGA     12                                                   
2014                                 Ole Miss   15                         UGA       8                                                  
2015                                 Ole Miss   17                         UGA       5                                                 
2016                                 Ole Miss   5                          UGA       8                                                

The 2013 class for Ole Miss that finished ahead of UGA included Nkemdiche, Tunsil, and Treadwell.  All five stars who are in the NFL now.  Total number of five stars who played in the game for Ole Miss, 3, with one starting. Total number of five star recruits who played in the game for Georgia, 8 with 5 starting.


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 24, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> tj what was missing in those classes were tough linemen on both sides of the ball and go to receivers. Cmr always recruited some good skill players, but our lines have been lacking talent for several years.





KyDawg said:


> We were getting what Alabama did not want in a lot of those years. I think that is one thing CKS has turned around.



What I'm saying is the talent level at uGA is not the issue...

uGA came out unprepared like they have almost all year. That's coaching.  That O-line had 90 returning starts and won 10 games the last 2 years with horrible QB play.

Here's additional proof. 
http://247sports.com/Season/2016-Football/CollegeTeamTalentComposite


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> What I'm saying is the talent level at uGA is not the issue...
> 
> uGA came out unprepared like they have almost all year. That's coaching.  That O-line had 90 returning starts and won 10 games the last 2 years with horrible QB play.
> 
> ...



The O line sucked last year and the year before that. But here's the deal if Kirby wins 9 or 10 games with these players then he did great just like Richt did. So wahts your point? I could care less what those recruiting ranking say the game is won and lost at the LOS on both sides. Kirby lost his first game today with Richts recruits. Let's have this conversation in a couple of years. This is silly.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 24, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> We do don't worry about that. Let's take our lumps this year as we are. More loses to come this year.



Glad you think so, right now from what I have seen Chaney and Pitman suck, are they true freshmen also


----------



## nickel back (Sep 24, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> The O line sucked last year and the year before that. But here's the deal if Kirby wins 9 or 10 games with these players then he did great just like Richt did. So wahts your point? I could care less what those recruiting ranking say the game is won and lost at the LOS on both sides. Kirby lost his first game today with Richts recruits. Let's have this conversation in a couple of years. This is silly.




What he said....


----------



## across the river (Sep 24, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> tj what was missing in those classes were tough linemen on both sides of the ball and go to receivers. Cmr always recruited some good skill players, but our lines have been lacking talent for several years.




That isn't true either.

The starting lines for Ole Miss included 4 four star recruits, 4 three star recruits, and one 2 star defensive lineman that came in as a tight end I believe.


Georgia's starting lines included 2 five stars (Carter and Thompson) a bunch of four star recruits and 2 three stars.  Atkins and Pike were both three star recruits, but both were high three stars.  From a strictly "talent" standpoint, UGA should, on paper, have dominated Ole Miss on both sides of the ball.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 24, 2016)

You can call it what you want. Bottom line - we suck. It's a major suck too.


----------



## Scott G (Sep 24, 2016)

Sounds like Chubb has a sprained ankle. I really hate the thought of him not having a shot at redemption against TN next week. 

The only upside IMO is that if he misses a few games, coupled with last year, he may feel he left something on the table and return for a senior season. 

Wishful thinking.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

nickel back said:


> Glad you think so, right now from what I have seen Chaney and Pitman suck, are they true freshmen also



Man it sucks seeing your team look silly and lose and  just plain get out maned. There is a remnant of talent that Kirby inherited from Richt. But, it's not where it matters and that is up front on the O line. Regardless of every O linemen recruiting rank it's obvious that last years O line couldn't coach them and Pittman ain't doing anything with them either. SO does Pittman suck? Maybe, but his track record says no and a lot of coaches have tried to hire him including Saban. So I'm going to wait until he recruits his players and get's them on the field. I'm also going to cut Chaney some slack. This O line sucks and he is starting a freshmen QB and our Wr's are midgets and can't catch a cold and on top of that new scheme. They can only get better...... I hope... Now the defense,,,,,, Pruitt made every lose weight he wanted a faster D...... Now Kirby is making every one of them gain weight. Almost the same D with two different type of bodies playing it. I'll leave everyone with this last week Bama (Pruitt) gave up 432 passing yards against Ole Miss so we all know that entire D is nothing but 5 stars at least 2 deep.  So we suck but it's not as bad as it looks...... Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Sounds like Chubb has a sprained ankle. I really hate the thought of him not having a shot at redemption against TN next week.
> 
> The only upside IMO is that if he misses a few games, coupled with last year, he may feel he left something on the table and return for a senior season.
> 
> Wishful thinking.



My thoughts exactly..


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

For elfiii..... We suck and you I both knew we did before the first kickoff against NC


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 24, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Sep 24, 2016)

Congrats to Rebel fans. They out coached, outplayed and quite frankly knocked our teeth in today. I thought it would have been closer though so that's very disappointing. It's bad when your best WR is 5' 8" and 170 lbs.

If things don't change dramatically before next Saturday you will be able to hear chants of rocky top well into the evening.

Now learn from your mistakes and pick your heads up! Go Dawgs!


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 24, 2016)

So the knock on Richt was that he couldn't win big games with the crap ton load of talent he recruited. Now that you have a new coach who apparently can't win big games either, the knock is that Richt left the cupboard bare? Does this qualify as a delusional fan base building a dumpster fire? 

Thanks again Georgia......   Thanks again.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> So the knock on Richt was that he couldn't win big games with the crap ton load of talent he recruited. Now that you have a new coach who apparently can't win big games either, the knock is that Richt left the cupboard bare? Does this qualify as a delusional fan base building a dumpster fire?
> 
> Thanks again Georgia......   Thanks again.


----------



## Scott G (Sep 24, 2016)

During your hiatus you clearly missed lots of discussion about the bare cupboard before the season even started.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

Miami must be stacked with all those recruiting classes following richt and leaving walkons


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Miami must be stacked with all those recruiting classes following richt and leaving walkons



Hahahahahahaha


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Miami must be stacked with all those recruiting classes following richt and leaving walkons



We're also not the ones who just got blown out by a team far less talented that us. 

Golden's recruiting was borderline criminal yet UM, even though honestly not playing good teams as of yet, has substantially improved in almost every single statistical category. 

Oh yeah.....and unlike uGa....3-0.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> So the knock on Richt was that he couldn't win big games with the crap ton load of talent he recruited. Now that you have a new coach who apparently can't win big games either, the knock is that Richt left the cupboard bare? Does this qualify as a delusional fan base building a dumpster fire?
> 
> Thanks again Georgia......   Thanks again.



If I were you I'd back away from this subject and let's revisit it again in a few years. Do your homework on Richt's recruiting since 2012, and you'll see several things. There are a lot of players signed that are no longer at UGA. Also Richt was and has never been a recruiter at the LOS even at FS he recruits skill players. His motto was average at the point of attack. I think you may learn the hard way.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> We're also not the ones who just got blown out by a team far less talented that us.
> 
> Golden's recruiting was borderline criminal yet UM, even though honestly not playing good teams as of yet, has substantially improved in almost every single statistical category.
> 
> Oh yeah.....and unlike uGa....3-0.



That argument they use is laughable. I mean seriously where did the last 4 years of top 10 recruit classes go? It's just an excuse when honestly they see the same players out there but no improvement from one year to next i.e they didn't get coached up well this offseason under the new regime. They'll understand it all in about 3 years. Want to talk bare cupboard look at 10rcs recruiting under Dooley. One year he took 0 ZERO 0 o lineman. You can't do that. Butch got a bare cupboard.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 24, 2016)

across the river said:


> That isn't true either.
> 
> The starting lines for Ole Miss included 4 four star recruits, 4 three star recruits, and one 2 star defensive lineman that came in as a tight end I believe.
> 
> ...



If you don't coach em up and develope them they could be 12 stars and it wouldn't matter


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

I'm starting to think the Miami fan is putting his cart before the horse.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> So the knock on Richt was that he couldn't win big games with the crap ton load of talent he recruited. Now that you have a new coach who apparently can't win big games either, the knock is that Richt left the cupboard bare? Does this qualify as a delusional fan base building a dumpster fire?
> 
> Thanks again Georgia......   Thanks again.



tj most of us knew that CMR's problem at UGA was his boss. Everyone of us has wished him the best and pulled for him. If you want to come in here an attack Georgia, I would suggest that you look in your own backyard first. We have been on your side, but you just have to attack.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

And anyone who thinks Ole Miss was less talented than UGA knows 0 about football.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 24, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> tj most of us knew that CMR's problem at UGA was his boss. Everyone of us has wished him the best and pulled for him. If you want to come in here an attack Georgia, I would suggest that you look in your own backyard first. We have been on your side, but you just have to attack.



I'm sure he feels good about himself...


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

Miami has a squeaky clean record.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

nickel back said:


> I'm sure he feels good about himself...



Nickel, he has no idea of what he is saying. He is saying that the Coach was not the problem at Georgia and that the talent was not the problem. In other words we had the most talent and the best coach in the nation.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 24, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> tj most of us knew that CMR's problem at UGA was his boss. Everyone of us has wished him the best and pulled for him. If you want to come in here an attack Georgia, I would suggest that you look in your own backyard first. We have been on your side, but you just have to attack.



No dog in this but that's a very accurate statement from beginning to end.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

What could we do to improve on that? Recruiting rankings are just that, rankings.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

People run their pie hole and have nothing to back it up by. I would challenge the Cane to break down everyone of those years in recruiting classes and tell us the % of players still at UGA.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 24, 2016)

Not sure what game y'all watched but that game was lost by the WR's not the coaching staff. Two drops in the end zone and several drops that would've kept drives alive and Kelly off the field and possibly changed the outcome. Congrats on the win Reb's and to my Dawgs y'all better start playing with some HEART.


----------



## southGAlefty (Sep 24, 2016)

#FireKirbySmart


----------



## Scott G (Sep 24, 2016)

Richt has lost control of CKS.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

I will always be a Richt fan. I talked him two weeks ago and I'm proud for him.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

southGAlefty said:


> #FireKirbySmart



You wish You old Surpmaker.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 24, 2016)

I wonder how Richt would have done with the recruits he lost to Ole Miss and their pay for play?  Laremy Tunsil was a UGA lock and would have given UGA a great left tackle for 3 years.  There was a chance Nkemdiche would go to UGA.  Ole Miss's starting left tackle now Greg Little was a strong UGA lean.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

Aint never pulled against Miami, but tj got me close to doing it.


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

Moar scuses


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Aint never pulled against Miami, but tj got me close to doing it.



I like the bo$$


----------



## nickel back (Sep 24, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Nickel, he has no idea of what he is saying. He is saying that the Coach was not the problem at Georgia and that the talent was not the problem. In other words we had the most talent and the best coach in the nation.



Yea he is looking,searching for what ever he can to take a jab......


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

Pickler84 said:


> Moar scuses



I don't know the % of recruits that are still on roster or what that excuse is about but I'm still seeing their big name recruits at most every key position on both sides of the ball. Now either the coach wasn't the problem or they weren't good recruits/players. Comes down to why get rid of a 10 win coach for a toss of the dice on a guy who has no hc/running a team experience? Sure he's a Saban disciple but at best he's gonna be dantonio at worst he's gonna be muschamp. Richt is better than dantonio js


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

Pickler84 said:


> Moar scuses



Aint heard no scuses as you say, in here. We got beat by a team a lot better than us. All teams don't make "scuses" when they don't show up. But you would not understand that.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Aint heard no scuses as you say, in here. We got beat by a team a lot better than us. All teams don't make "scuses" when they don't show up. But you would not understand that.



Uga can't "not show up". You have to be a good team first to not show up. Clearly uga can't play with good teams. And I mean really good teams not nc and mizzou. But you would not understand that.


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I don't know the % of recruits that are still on roster or what that excuse is about but I'm still seeing their big name recruits at most every key position on both sides of the ball. Now either the coach wasn't the problem or they weren't good recruits/players. Comes down to why get rid of a 10 win coach for a toss of the dice on a guy who has no hc/running a team experience? Sure he's a Saban disciple but at best he's gonna be dantonio at worst he's gonna be muschamp. Richt is better than dantonio js



Exactly. He's NOT saban but the entire fan base assumes he is. Smart inherited a ton of talent and he's got to learn how to be "the man". Some can and some can't, time will tell.


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Aint heard no scuses as you say, in here. We got beat by a team a lot better than us. All teams don't make "scuses" when they don't show up. But you would not understand that.



Bare cupboard? That's a scuse


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Sep 24, 2016)

Four games in with new coaches, players and schemes. First loss. Fire them all and start fresh. Maybe we can get Butch?


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Aint heard no scuses as you say, in here. We got beat by a team a lot better than us. All teams don't make "scuses" when they don't show up. But you would not understand that.



New coach? Scuse.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 24, 2016)

Brown, Charlie, Nickel Back should come on down to South Ga Oct 8.

I'll load the cooler full of beer and we'll all pull against Da Ewe.


----------



## southGAlefty (Sep 24, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> You wish You old Surpmaker.



I just wanted to be the first to say it. I'm proud for the guy!


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

CamoDawg85 said:


> Four games in with new coaches, players and schemes. First loss. Fire them all and start fresh. Maybe we can get Butch?



You're gotta fire a NC coach, hire a CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored, let him leave you in the middle of the night then hire a sabanite  before you get Butch.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2016)

Pickler84 said:


> Exactly. He's NOT saban but the entire fan base assumes he is. Smart inherited a ton of talent and he's got to learn how to be "the man". Some can and some can't, time will tell.



He is "The Man", but you've got to get the players to get their head wrapped around a new process. They're not all there yet. 

Give him time. At least UGA lost to a good team KS's first year there. Unlike Bama losing to some gutter scum tech school from Louisiana that nobody ever heard of Saban's first year out. 

It takes time to build a program and weed out all of the hard heads in a program.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Uga can't "not show up". You have to be a good team first to not show up. Clearly uga can't play with good teams. And I mean really good teams not nc and mizzou. But you would not understand that.



4x4 you seem like a reasonable person, but I am beginning to wonder. We do not have talent right now, regardless of what recruiting rankings say. We got some O linemen that did not work out. Don't act like UT is some kinda of powerhouse cause you came back and beat an overrated UF team.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Brown, Charlie, Nickel Back should come on down to South Ga Oct 8.
> 
> I'll load the cooler full of beer and we'll all pull against Da Ewe.



I hope the Noles hang a 100 on them. I also hope tj has to take all the pictures......


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Sep 24, 2016)

Sarcasm pickler....sarcasm


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

Pickler84 said:


> New coach? Scuse.



Scuse is new coach/scheme or bad players left from old coach. So Chubb Sony Mckenzie carter Thompson must suck and I'm not giving this the time and going to look up the other key returners. I'd take the guys named though are top talent. And enjoy 50 passes a game and poor run plays that's Golden Corral buffets mo


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

I did not see anybody come on here and say we were going to beat Ole Miss.


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> 4x4 you seem like a reasonable person, but I am beginning to wonder. We do not have talent right now, regardless of what recruiting rankings say. We got some O linemen that did not work out. Don't act like UT is some kinda of powerhouse cause you came back and beat an overrated UF team.



Come on!!! Y'all have always had the talent...Wasn't that why Richt was let go? Couldn't win BIG with talent??? The grass isn't always greener. Take it from someone who knows.


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

CamoDawg85 said:


> Sarcasm pickler....sarcasm



My 2nd language


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

Pickler84 said:


> Come on!!! Y'all have always had the talent...Wasn't that why Richt was let go? Couldn't win BIG with talent??? The grass isn't always greener. Take it from someone who knows.



The exact reason and excuse they let a 10 win guarantee guy go. Now for some reason that talent walked out. I can see that being true in the kicking game.


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> The exact reason and excuse they let a 10 win guarantee guy go. Now for some reason that talent walked out. I can see that being true in the kicking game.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I did not see anybody come on here and say we were going to beat Ole Miss.



So the ones that did were just kidding? Slaters excuse when he's wrong is just kidding. There were ppl who said uga would win. And wouldn't you say if you picked em in the pick ems you were saying they'd win? If you were trying to win pick ems and knew ole miss would win why pick uga?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

Chubb is about 20% of what he was before he got injured. If you watched the game you would know that Thompson was out of the game as much as he was in it. Sony and Mckinzie have played pretty good. But what has that got to do with anything. Lets see what CKS does with a couple years of recruiting. He may be another Muschamp, I don't know, but I do know he has very little talent right now and is recruiting at a level way beyond what CMR ever did.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

Pickler84 said:


> Come on!!! Y'all have always had the talent...Wasn't that why Richt was let go? Couldn't win BIG with talent??? The grass isn't always greener. Take it from someone who knows.



What was UT's excuse for 10 years?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> The exact reason and excuse they let a 10 win guarantee guy go. Now for some reason that talent walked out. I can see that being true in the kicking game.



  How bad do you think y'all will beat us by next week?


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> So the ones that did were just kidding? Slaters excuse when he's wrong is just kidding. There were ppl who said uga would win. And wouldn't you say if you picked em in the pick ems you were saying they'd win? If you were trying to win pick ems and knew ole miss would win why pick uga?



Pick em ain't real life. Leaves room for more scuses


----------



## riprap (Sep 24, 2016)

Richt had some good players when he came to UGA. Other than the year we lost to bama in the seccg those were his best, and he still never went undefeated in sec play.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

Florida was overrated that's a new excuse.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> What was UT's excuse for 10 years?



Dooley and their third cousin.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

Not like yall did not try half the coaches in the country. Plus you still got the ugliest unis ever known to man.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

Lets see where Fla ends up. I think they were overrated just like UGA was and by the way UT too.


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> How bad do you think y'all will beat us by next week?



Gonna be a toss up. We played our best football the 2nd half. If we play 4 quarters that way it's a blowout. If we play like we did the other 14 quarters who knows, probably a blowout in y'alls favor. Neither team has showed enough consistentcy to san either way.


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

Pickler84 said:


> Gonna be a toss up. We played our best football the 2nd half. If we play 4 quarters that way it's a blowout. If we play like we did the other 14 quarters who knows, probably a blowout in y'alls favor. Neither team has showed enough consistentcy to san either way.



I spelled lots of words wrong


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 24, 2016)

nickel back said:


> I'm sure he feels good about himself...



I do actually, thanks for noticing.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Butch has a major problem coming this week. Starting tomorrow.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Chubb is about 20% of what he was before he got injured. If you watched the game you would know that Thompson was out of the game as much as he was in it. Sony and Mckinzie have played pretty good. But what has that got to do with anything. Lets see what CKS does with a couple years of recruiting. He may be another Muschamp, I don't know, but I do know he has very little talent right now and is recruiting at a level way beyond what CMR ever did.



How is he recruiting at a better level? Richt never had a top 5 class? Odd I coulda swore he did. A few times.


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

riprap said:


> Richt had some good players when he came to UGA. Other than the year we lost to bama in the seccg those were his best, and he still never went undefeated in sec play.



Not many do...point?


----------



## elfiii (Sep 24, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> For elfiii..... We suck and you I both knew we did before the first kickoff against NC



But little did we know we suck worse than first imagined. Worst performance by a Dawg team in 20 years.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

You know by listening to the Vols you would think they had ruled the SEC for the last 20 years, when in fact they have done absolutely nothing. I try to be nice to them but they still wonder why 90% of fans hate them. Clue: It is because you are bout as irrelevant as we are right now.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> You know by listening to the Vols you would think they had ruled the SEC for the last 20 years, when in fact they have done absolutely nothing. I try to be nice to them but they still wonder why 90% of fans hate them. Clue: It is because you are bout as irrelevant as we are right now.



Really? On ESPN they talk about the blowout ole miss just put on y'all. They then talk about how we dominated Florida to break the long streak. I'm pretty sure RIGHT NOW y'all are more irrelevant to the national conversation.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> How is he recruiting at a better level? Richt never had a top 5 class? Odd I coulda swore he did. A few times.



Okay for the learning impaired I am gonna try this one more time. If you had read any of my post you would know that I said CMR has never recruited the top OL's and that he did not do very good on recievers other than AJ, in the last few years.


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> You know by listening to the Vols you would think they had ruled the SEC for the last 20 years, when in fact they have done absolutely nothing. I try to be nice to them but they still wonder why 90% of fans hate them. Clue: It is because you are bout as irrelevant as we are right now.



We have been at the bottom of the barrel and are actually trying to warn y'all of what it's like. But instead of listening you assume we know nothing about the game. Just watching it come back around is satisfactory enough at this point. Most uga fans can't see the Forrest because of the trees


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

elfiii said:


> But little did we know we suck worse than first imagined. Worst performance by a Dawg team in 20 years.



Last years bama game in the rain was a close runner up. Other than the lucky run by Chubb it was nasty. At home too.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

And in no way am I blind and don't think we could drop the next 3. But tonight we are undefeated and uga just got toasted and prolly will next week and a few more times cause they are a poorly coached and prepared team make up all the excuses y'all want. So tonight is a good night!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

If UT don't beat UGA this weekend, then they are out of any conversation. For the record I think they will, but get it while you can.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

Pickler84 said:


> We have been at the bottom of the barrel and are actually trying to warn y'all of what it's like. But instead of listening you assume we know nothing about the game. Just watching it come back around is satisfactory enough at this point. Most uga fans can't see the Forrest because of the trees



We are not assuming anything. We know yall know less about the game than any fan base on the earth.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Pickler84 said:


> We have been at the bottom of the barrel and are actually trying to warn y'all of what it's like. But instead of listening you assume we know nothing about the game. Just watching it come back around is satisfactory enough at this point. Most uga fans can't see the Forrest because of the trees



You must smoke the left handed cigarettes with your boy 2x2.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 24, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Last years bama game in the rain was a close runner up. Other than the lucky run by Chubb it was nasty. At home too.



That was Bama. This was Ole Miss. They are a good team, not a great team. That's all you need to know about us. This was a failure in every facet of the game. Our kicking game is non existent.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 24, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> You must smoke the left handed cigarettes with your boy 2x2.



He can't spell forest either.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 24, 2016)

I love it. All the 10RC fans wanted to fire their whole coaching staff at halftime. Now they are blowing up the UGA thread with their expert insight on our coaches. Y'all go back to debating how y'all are gonna steal Bobby Petrino from U of L and give Kirby a few years to prove himself.


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> We are not assuming anything. We know yall know less about the game than any fan base on the earth.



But Richt left the cupboard bare. Amiright?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> And in no way am I blind and don't think we could drop the next 3. But tonight we are undefeated and uga just got toasted and prolly will next week and a few more times cause they are a poorly coached and prepared team make up all the excuses y'all want. So tonight is a good night!



You really can't be that FB ignorant can you? I'm pretty sure you said you played the game in HS. How y'all compare us to what ya'll went through with Dooley in Smarts first 4 games is just silly. Man, I know you are amped from the W over UF for the first time in 11 years but dang.


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

elfiii said:


> He can't spell forest either.



Yeah, my auto correct is horrible. You use the same work puter as slayter?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

Very typical of them ht.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 24, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> I hope the Noles hang a 100 on them. I also hope tj has to take all the pictures......


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Okay for the learning impaired I am gonna try this one more time. If you had read any of my post you would know that I said CMR has never recruited the top OL's and that he did not do very good on recievers other than AJ, in the last few years.



So since 2013 he recruited 5 4 star or better oline man and 8 wr. Not including 3 stars that were actually good. So richt can't judge talent but a guy who hasn't head coached and hasn't coached offense ever can judge talent better? That's what I'm hearing.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

CMR left us with no OL, no DL, no kicking game and no go to receivers. Call it bare if you want to.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

elfiii said:


> That was Bama. This was Ole Miss. They are a good team, not a great team. That's all you need to know about us. This was a failure in every facet of the game. Our kicking game is non existent.



Ahh, we have a kicking game?


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> You really can't be that FB ignorant can you? I'm pretty sure you said you played the game in HS. How y'all compare us to what ya'll went through with Dooley in Smarts first 4 games is just silly. Man, I know you are amped from the W over UF for the first time in 11 years but dang.



When did he compare the two? Saying you're poorly coach could easily be interpreted as inexperienced. Throwing shade and salt


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> CMR left us with no OL, no DL, no kicking game and no go to receivers. Call it bare if you want to.



They've arrived Charlie they just beat a team for the first time in 11 years........


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

That is a ranking 4x4 of the total class. In other words if we got 5 top running back we would ne high in the recruiting rankings, regardless of what we needed. I know that is a tough concept for you to comprehend, but I just cannot break it down any simpler for you.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> You really can't be that FB ignorant can you? I'm pretty sure you said you played the game in HS. How y'all compare us to what ya'll went through with Dooley in Smarts first 4 games is just silly. Man, I know you are amped from the W over UF for the first time in 11 years but dang.



So out of every game this year even the wins you can say uga is coached up good? Better than richt? Don't look like. Actually the secondary looks as poor as they did when grantham ran them.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Pickler84 said:


> When did he compare the two? Saying you're poorly coach could easily be interpreted as inexperienced. Throwing shade and salt



 Nah just replacing fiction with non-fiction.


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> They've arrived Charlie they just beat a team for the first time in 11 years........



We did just that. Progress


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

Yep Brown they the greatest team ever to inhabit the earth. And they will tell you. Course other than football the state aint got much going for it. Not the Eastern end of it anyway.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> So out of every game this year even the wins you can say uga is coached up good? Better than richt? Don't look like. Actually the secondary looks as poor as they did when grantham ran them.



Just who said they were coached up good?


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Nah just replacing fiction with non-fiction.



Still you didn't answer. When was he comparing the two?


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2016)

elfiii said:


> But little did we know we suck worse than first imagined. Worst performance by a Dawg team in 20 years.



 dont forget that beatdown by bama in the rain last year at home.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> That is a ranking 4x4 of the total class. In other words if we got 5 top running back we would ne high in the recruiting rankings, regardless of what we needed. I know that is a tough concept for you to comprehend, but I just cannot break it down any simpler for you.



No I said individual. He recruited those numbers of individual players at those positions. So saying he didn't recruit them is simply untrue. Now you can say it was all richt and he simply can't judge talent and the star ratings were wrong. But then you're saying Kirby is doing better than richt at that. And I'm the crazy one.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> So out of every game this year even the wins you can say uga is coached up good? Better than richt? Don't look like. Actually the secondary looks as poor as they did when grantham ran them.



Yes, other than today they looked liked Richt in every big game he coached since the 2012 SECCG.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 24, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Yep Brown they the greatest team ever to inhabit the earth. And they will tell you. Course other than football the state aint got much going for it. Not the Eastern end of it anyway.



Why do you hate Soddy Daisy?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Pickler84 said:


> Still you didn't answer. When was he comparing the two?



I did answer you. You know how to surf the forum since your such a sports forum PI do some digging and you'll see he did. I got plenty of time.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

New obnoxious rankings just came out.

Tennessee
Miami
SC east
Tennesse
Notre Dame
Tennesse
FSU
Lsu
Southern Cal
Tennesse.


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

So is this week's theme salt or wine?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

You can cuss me PM but no need to get personal. Good lord it's just a game 10RC fans.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Just who said they were coached up good?



I would assume if uga fans say we as 10rc fans are out of place speaking on coaching ability they also think their coach is good. I may be wrong.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Here's a one for you 10RC fans to ponder.

How long does it take 10rc to beat UF?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Yes, other than today they looked liked Richt in every big game he coached since the 2012 SECCG.



See Kentucky. Some of y'all do. I guess the Nicholls state was a well coached game.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Yep that's right 11 years.....


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> No I said individual. He recruited those numbers of individual players at those positions. So saying he didn't recruit them is simply untrue. Now you can say it was all richt and he simply can't judge talent and the star ratings were wrong. But then you're saying Kirby is doing better than richt at that. And I'm the crazy one.



I am about to give up and don't even know why I keep trying. It is kinda like talking to my Grandson. Just because he recruited them does not mean they were good. I did not say he did not recruit them, I said he did not recruit good ones.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> See Kentucky. Some of y'all do. I guess the Nicholls state was a well coached game.



Yes 


Next question please.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2016)

Pickler84 said:


> So is this week's theme salt or wine?



when did randy become a volsux.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Why do you hate Soddy Daisy?



Elfiii I will tell you a story bout Soddy Daisy one day, cant do it on here.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I am about to give up and don't even know why I keep trying. It is kinda like talking to my Grandson. Just because he recruited them does not mean they were good. I did not say he did not recruit them, I said he did not recruit good ones.



Don't give up. I'll bet they pass out soon


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> I did answer you. You know how to surf the forum since your such a sports forum PI do some digging and you'll see he did. I got plenty of time.



If he did in another post I didn't see it. I was referencing the 1st post I quoted.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> when did randy become a volsux.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Pickler84 said:


> If he did in another post I didn't see it. I was referencing the 1st post I quoted.



Nice try keep digging


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

Worse day I ever had in my life was in Soddy Daisy.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

Pickler84 said:


> If he did in another post I didn't see it. I was referencing the 1st post I quoted.



I never compared what ut went through to smart dunno what he's talking about. Let him quote where I did as I may have forgotten.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

Aint Randy.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Worse day I ever had in my life was in Soddy Daisy.



I almost a girl one time until she told me her momma was from 10RC.


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> when did randy become a volsux.



Go Vols! Salt or wine?


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> I almost a girl one time until she told me her momma was from 10RC.



Almost a girl


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

We had one coach since CMR left not number 3.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I am about to give up and don't even know why I keep trying. It is kinda like talking to my Grandson. Just because he recruited them does not mean they were good. I did not say he did not recruit them, I said he did not recruit good ones.



I know exactly what you are meaning. You are saying an unknown head coach with a defensive minded coaching history is a better judge of offensive recruit talent than Mark richt an offensive minded coach. And you call me crazy. That's all I'm sayin.


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Aint Randy.



You're dagum right I ain't randy!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

And you still don't have one. Yall were begging the jerk Petrino to come down there last week.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Hold on a minute........ Did 10Rc beat UF after a 11 year drought? Why yes they did and they think they have arrived. I bet they roll the Dawgs in Athens next week,


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> We had one coach since CMR left not number 3.



It's just 4 games!!!!! Calm down elfiiiii


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> And you still don't have one. Yall were begging the jerk Petrino to come down there last week.



No they were not!!! No way!!!!! Brick by brick.


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> And you still don't have one. Yall were begging the jerk Petrino to come down there last week.



Not me.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

Pickler84 said:


> Almost a girl



He can't post that word. Rhymes with well I can't say


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

What was that? Yeah, 10rc did win.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I know exactly what you are meaning. You are saying an unknown head coach with a defensive minded coaching history is a better judge of offensive recruit talent than Mark richt an offensive minded coach. And you call me crazy. That's all I'm sayin.



Dang I missed the post where I said that. I did not call you crazy. He may be no better coach than yall's Dooley ,we don't know that and have not said that.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

How many times has 10rc beat UF in the last decade?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> And you still don't have one. Yall were begging the jerk Petrino to come down there last week.



Not me. I told Bucky to pack up that talk. We don't need his side show there.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

I bet these two are neighbors


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

We did not say we were back 5 years in a row before we got to 500 either.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> How many times has 10rc beat UF in the last decade?



Once, only once.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Fire Butch!!!! Oh wait that was last week


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Pickler84 said:


> Haven't said we've "arrived" be we sure as heck didn't let Johnny reb get all comfortable in our poop shoot like the UGA Kirbys did. 4-0



Huh?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Once, only once.



Now they are after Bamma to prove the brick by brick. Here's another one. When was the last time they beat Bamma?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

You have not played Ole Miss yet, except in your mind. I complimented your QB today and said I if they let him go he could beat UF. At the same time yall were ready to fire Butchy.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Butch reminds me of Rick Flair


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> How many times has 10rc beat UF in the last decade?



Why waste your life remembering the past? It's too short. With football I only remember current year and previous. So with that we are 1-1 and undefeated against the dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> You have not played Ole Miss yet, except in your mind. I complimented your QB today and said I if they let him go he could beat UF. At the same time yall were ready to fire Butchy.



Not him he scolded bucknasty


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Why waste your life remembering the past? It's too short. With football I only remember current year and previous. So with that we are 1-1 and undefeated against the dawgs.



I bet y'all steam roll the Dawgs next week. Right?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

Vols need to get a life Brown.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Boom


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Vols need to get a life Brown.



We always stop in 10rc to get gas out to Ne deer hunting to use the bathroom. It's a great place to dump your waste.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Come on vols tell us more about how yall plan to destroy the rest of the sec on your way to a NT!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

I set at a table in Springfield last night. There was the wife and I and 6 Vols. Forget about a conversation if it was not about UT.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> You have not played Ole Miss yet, except in your mind. I complimented your QB today and said I if they let him go he could beat UF. At the same time yall were ready to fire Butchy.



Florida throttled ole miss last year when ole miss was much better talent wise on both sides of the ball


----------



## deers2ward (Sep 24, 2016)

elfiii said:


> But little did we know we suck worse than first imagined. Worst performance by a Dawg team in 20 years.



Not as embarrassing as the Noles loss to Louisville last wkend..could always be worse. This too shall pass


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I set at a table in Springfield last night. There was the wife and I and 6 Vols. Forget about a conversation if it was not about UT.



I bet they all knew they were going to destroy UF even though they hadn't in 11 years. All they got to do is show up.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Vols need to get a life Brown.



How can you say that when you've been on here for the last hour too? Pot calling kettle black


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Florida throttled ole miss last year when ole miss was much better talent wise on both sides of the ball



See there you have it bring on Bamma!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> How can you say that when you've been on here for the last hour too? Pot calling kettle black



He has to be here is the mod for you silly vols on this forum....


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Come on vols tell us more about how yall plan to destroy the rest of the sec on your way to a NT!!!



Haven't you seen us play???? Aside from the 2nd half vs Fla we played like a fat kid in dunk contest. I'm not claiming a NT


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Wait a minute.... I don't think UGA should even get on the field next week. 10rc is on their way to the top. Only Bamma can judge them.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

Being on here is fun. Where else can we laugh at the Vols?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Pickler84 said:


> Haven't you seen us play???? Aside from the 2nd half vs Fla we played like a fat kid in dunk contest. I'm not claiming a NT



Ahh ok


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 24, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Butch reminds me of Rick Flair



Woooooooo


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

So tell us vols how bad yalls gone beat dem Dawgs?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

They gonna play in the NFL next year. That is the only way we can really tell how great they are. They did beat App St you know.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

Pickler84 said:


> Haven't you seen us play???? Aside from the 2nd half vs Fla we played like a fat kid in dunk contest. I'm not claiming a NT



Just keep letting him set himself up for quotes. He will have his own thread he has so many. Notice we ain't saying anything bout how we'll do.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Woooooooo



His face gets all red like a boozer to.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2016)

Okay it has been fun, but I am going to bed. I would go deer hunting tomorrow, but I am too old to start shooting a bow. Night Vols and congrats on a great win today.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Just keep letting him set himself up for quotes. He will have his own thread he has so many. Notice we ain't saying anything bout how we'll do.



Abra cadabra vols will reach out and grab ya... Every 11 years or so.....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 24, 2016)

This thread may reach 1,000 before midnight.....where's Slayer?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Thats fine I got this bo$$


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 24, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Okay it has been fun, but I am going to bed. I would go deer hunting tomorrow, but I am too old to start shooting a bow. Night Vols and congrats on a great win today.



I'll keep my eye on this thread for ya Charlie.....


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> This thread may reach 1,000 before midnight.....where's Slayer?



I will close this one tonight....  Did you hear only Bama can judge 10rc????? They are the 2pac of cfb


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Okay it has been fun, but I am going to bed. I would go deer hunting tomorrow, but I am too old to start shooting a bow. Night Vols and congrats on a great win today.



Night KY.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

They have arrived......


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

They know all things cfb


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

all they got to do is show up


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Yes sah


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

The run the entire gulf coast now


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Okay it has been fun, but I am going to bed. I would go deer hunting tomorrow, but I am too old to start shooting a bow. Night Vols and congrats on a great win today.



It's uga hate week. See ya plenty this week lol. I'm staying up to watch a&m we got them in 2 weeks.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Orange is their color


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> I will close this one tonight....  Did you hear only Bama can judge 10rc????? They are the 2pac of cfb



You're special. Not retarded special, but kanye special.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Baddah Bing Baddah Boom. 10rc is back


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> This thread may reach 1,000 before midnight.....where's Slayer?



He's lost internet early this year. Prepping for this weekend.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Pickler84 said:


> You're special. Not retarded special, but kanye special.



Ahh that was nice. I don't see that as a personal attack.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

Pickler84 said:


> You're special. Not retarded special, but kanye special.



Slayer is slater. Brownceluse is Kanyeceluse


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 24, 2016)

post


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> He's lost internet early this year. Prepping for this weekend.



Slayer is at deer camp he doesn't have service down there


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Ahh that was nice. I don't see that as a personal attack.



That was a compliment....geez I even said you wasn't retarded. Come on man


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Slayer is slater. Brownceluse is Kanyeceluse



Kanyecluse!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Slayer is slater. Brownceluse is Kanyeceluse



Ahh that could hurt someones feelings. Let's not do that......


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Pickler84 said:


> That was a compliment....geez I even said you wasn't retarded. Come on man





Pickler84 said:


> Kanyecluse!!!!!



You got skills...


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Ahh that could hurt someones feelings. Let's not do that......



Santiago and Guangdong


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Only Bama can judge us.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Ahh that could hurt someones feelings. Let's not do that......



We're all adults here we can take a joke. Like slater saying dawgs win it all or generally uga is good. Both great jokes!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Pickler84 said:


> Santiago and Guangdong



Thats an infraction right there.


----------



## Scott G (Sep 24, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Don't act like UT is some kinda of powerhouse cause you came back and beat an overrated UF team.


Weird how quiet VOLs were all week. 


toyota4x4h said:


> So the ones that did were just kidding? Slaters excuse when he's wrong is just kidding. There were ppl who said uga would win. And wouldn't you say if you picked em in the pick ems you were saying they'd win? If you were trying to win pick ems and knew ole miss would win why pick uga?


More low IQ logic. I clearly stated I thought the Rebs would win and still picked the Dawgs in pickums. Know why? There's 2 things I'll never do, bet against my Dawgs or bet in favor of GT. Why? Because I have a cabinet full of Yeti cups and I smoke a mean ham. Don't need to turn my back on the red and black for either one. 

Ain't many (if any) folks posted here that GA would beat Ole Miss except for pickums and I'd bet even then their reasoning is similar to mine. 


toyota4x4h said:


> Really? On ESPN they talk about the blowout ole miss just put on y'all. They then talk about how we dominated Florida to break the long streak. I'm pretty sure RIGHT NOW y'all are more irrelevant to the national conversation.


Weird. According to you only national titles make a team relevant. Neither GA or TN have one of those in the years starting with 2. So yeah, both teams are fairly matched in the irrelevance department. 


Pickler84 said:


> Yeah, my auto correct is horrible. You use the same work puter as slayter?


It's called autocorrect. Not autoidjit. You mean to tell me you spell things right and your phone mucks it up?


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Thats an infraction right there.



Nicknames are an infraction?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> We're all adults here we can take a joke. Like slater saying dawgs win it all or generally uga is good. Both great jokes!



Like how you circumcise a vol fan??? You kick their sister in the mouth.....


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Pickler84 said:


> Nicknames are an infraction?



Got to be English or you have to post the translation.. Page number 3 in the rule book. Look it up.


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

It's called autocorrect. Not autoidjit. You mean to tell me you spell things right and your phone mucks it up?[/QUOTE]

Yeah. That's why I said Auto correct. And I may have had a few too many beers. Your point?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Pickler84 said:


> It's called autocorrect. Not autoidjit. You mean to tell me you spell things right and your phone mucks it up?



Yeah. That's why I said Auto correct. And I may have had a few too many beers. Your point?[/QUOTE]

Who you talking to?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

Ok fine I'll chill. I'll tell y'all a joke to calm this place down..uga is a good team


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 24, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Like how you circumcise a vol fan??? You kick their sister in the mouth.....


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Ok fine I'll chill. I'll tell y'all a joke to calm this place down..uga is a good team



Congrats on the win 4x4 your a good sport. I'm torn, I hate the Gators and vols. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Got to be English or you have to post the translation.. Page number 3 in the rule book. Look it up.



Santiago= a name. Guangdong = a place. Happy?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 24, 2016)

This is gonna be a good un until Charlie and the mod pound wake up.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


>



I'm not even drunk either......


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Yeah. That's why I said Auto correct. And I may have had a few too many beers. Your point?



Who you talking to?[/QUOTE]

Refer to the too many beers portion lol. Idk any more.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> This is gonna be a good un until Charlie and the mod pound wake up.



I apologize in advance.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Congrats on the win 4x4 your a good sport. I'm torn, I hate the Gators and vols. Go Dawgs!



You know I'll be here next week even if we lay an egg and lose. Unlike slayer I don't run away lol


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Pickler84 said:


> Who you talking to?



Refer to the too many beers portion lol. Idk any more.[/QUOTE]

I can't spell either......


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> You know I'll be here next week even if we lay an egg and lose. Unlike slayer I don't run away lol



Slayer just has a crappy cell provider.... It's not his fault.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> This is gonna be a good un until Charlie and the mod pound wake up.



They are prolly stalking it as we speak. They are mad that some of us are young enough to shoot thee bill into the wee hours


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Refer to the too many beers portion lol. Idk any more.



I can't spell either......[/QUOTE]

This whole quote thing is out of whack. You're fun to smack talk with. Gives me a slight break from everything else


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> They are prolly stalking it as we speak. They are mad that some of us are young enough to shoot thee bill into the wee hours



Wow poor effort.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

Pickler84 said:


> I can't spell either......



This whole quote thing is out of whack. You're fun to smack talk with. Gives me a slight break from everything else[/QUOTE]

You gotta have the quote thing in front too you are messing it up poor


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

Wow what is going on I just did it or am I seeing things lol


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> They are prolly stalking it as we speak. They are mad that some of us are young enough to shoot thee bill into the wee hours



Charlie is only 30...


Pickler84 said:


> I can't spell either......



This whole quote thing is out of whack. You're fun to smack talk with. Gives me a slight break from everything else[/QUOTE]

Yes it does.



toyota4x4h said:


> Wow poor effort.




Hmm


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

I'm gonna quit quoting others. I messed it all up


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Wow what is going on I just did it or am I seeing things lol



Your drunk aint ya


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

It messed up on his post too. I'm telling ya, I screwed the whole thing up


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Your drunk aint ya



Nawww I could drive the mcdonalds right now..
On topic nice blowout loss uga hope the same team shows up Saturday it'll be back to back skunks. And I like skunks they are like ducks and ducks pull trucks we know that now.


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Nawww I could drive the mcdonalds right now..
> On topic nice blowout loss uga hope the same team shows up Saturday it'll be back to back skunks. And I like skunks they are like ducks and ducks pull trucks we know that now.



They do pull trucks. I seen it


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 24, 2016)

He's on that Flakka


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

Ha! Quotes are fixed!!! Yassss


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Nawww I could drive the mcdonalds right now..
> On topic nice blowout loss uga hope the same team shows up Saturday it'll be back to back skunks. And I like skunks they are like ducks and ducks pull trucks we know that now.



I doubt Kirby will have the team motivated to play yall this week. What sucks is Butch won't have to motivate his players since y'all have arrived.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Pickler84 said:


> Ha! Quotes are fixed!!! Yassss



You didn't quote anything..


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> He's on that Flakka


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> I doubt Kirby will have the team motivated to play yall this week. What sucks is Butch won't have to motivate his players since y'all have arrived.



You're giving way more effort than your Dawgs are


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> He's on that Flakka



Fsu don't have ducks and you are mad. Ville killed all your ducks last week. Our ducks showed up and pulled the truck for sure this week.


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> You didn't quote anything..



They previous post I did. Why come all the salt?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

Pickler84 said:


> You're giving way more effort than your Dawgs are



He was positive all game even when it was 31-0. Props


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> He was positive all game even when it was 31-0. Props



I bet he orders cheese fries from McDonald's too lol


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

salt is good on most foods.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

Pickler84 said:


> I bet he orders cheese fries from McDonald's too lol



Free cheese fries next weekend for all uga fans. 10rc ducks will pull the truck full of em to the stores.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> He was positive all game even when it was 31-0. Props



I always keep a positive attitude.



Pickler84 said:


> I bet he orders cheese fries from McDonald's too lol



Ahh you made a funny.


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> salt is good on most foods.



Ladys too. Bare cupboard


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Free cheese fries next weekend for all uga fans. 10rc ducks will pull the truck full of em to the stores.



Be careful you'll get fired for taking all them fries home with ya


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

Pickler84 said:


> Ladys too. Bare cupboard



Oh crap. Ladys =ladies but drunk


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Fsu don't have ducks and you are mad. Ville killed all your ducks last week. Our ducks showed up and pulled the truck for sure this week.



You beat UF.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Pickler84 said:


> Ladys too. Bare cupboard



Look ehhbody he's or she's on a roll.....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 24, 2016)

Congrats to UT for winning the national title today


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Congrats to UT for winning the national title today



Brick by brick Flakka by Flakka


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> You beat UF.



Be real with us. Jamies stole all yalls ducks and ran out the market with em. 3 little ducks go home


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

I bet these two are Pming each other what to say next....


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Cheeeeeeessszzzzeeeee fries for ehhrboody


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Congrats to UT for winning the national title today



You ain't as fun as cluse.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

I popped the last can celuous are you gonna close it out with me?


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> I bet these two are Pming each other what to say next....



I don't even know how to PM. And I retract my statement about liking you for this


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Cheeeeeeessszzzzeeeee fries for ehhrboody



But I'm glad you're a good sport


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Stop with all the hate it's just the internet.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Super sport is a DGD


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Yes, I heard the vols are back


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Stop with all the hate it's just the internet.



cloos we've been off topic for about 6 pages now. I apologize to the mods. This thread just seemed liked the outside of the bowling alley in hs where everyone just was hanging around smokin cigs.


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Stop with all the hate it's just the internet.



Never said hate. It would suck if we all liked the same team. I respect you. Just don't like you for accusing me of pming someone. Heck I just got my 1st friend request from joepuppy today.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Aight boys you two can talk to each other. I need to get in the bed I have open in the morning at Hardees


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 24, 2016)

Looks like a duck, talks like a duck, his hair even flies off for the winter.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

Duallys here talk to us. Let's get together and watch the game this week since we are in the same town


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

Pickler84 said:


> Never said hate. It would suck if we all liked the same team. I respect you. Just don't like you for accusing me of pming someone. Heck I just got my 1st friend request from joepuppy today.



4x4 send your boy a friend request.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 24, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> I bet these two are Pming each other what to say next....



You just now figuring that out?  Pickler84 joined only to help yota4x4 out in the Sports Forum. No posts anywhere else and he only joined after yota kept getting hammered by other members of the SF.


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Aight boys you two can talk to each other. I need to get in the bed I have open in the morning at Hardees



Peace! Tomorrow starts rival week. Have a goodern!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

That duck sure pulled that truck didn't he spot. Where's yalls duck? Eaten by the cardinals. Canabalism


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> You just now figuring that out?  Pickler84 joined only to help yota4x4 out in the Sports Forum. No posts anywhere else and he only joined after yota kept getting hammered by other members of the SF.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> View attachment 885453
> View attachment 885454
> 
> 
> Looks like a duck, talks like a duck, his hair has even flies off for the winter.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> You just now figuring that out?  Pickler84 joined only to help yota4x4 out in the Sports Forum. No posts anywhere else and he only joined after yota kept getting hammered by other members of the SF.



Duals. Now I've never said anything bad about you other than your Eason tattoo is poor quality so why you gotta shoot me in the calf?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> That duck sure pulled that truck didn't he spot. Where's yalls duck? Eaten by the cardinals. Canabalism



Yep we got whooped, it happens sometimes when you play good teams....of course yall wouldn't know anything about that... your signature win was App St


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Duals. Now I've never said anything bad about you other than your Eason tattoo is poor quality so why you gotta shoot me in the calf?



Because he didn't want to kill you......


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> You just now figuring that out?  Pickler84 joined only to help yota4x4 out in the Sports Forum. No posts anywhere else and he only joined after yota kept getting hammered by other members of the SF.



You're from Chatsworth too? How many boys we got in here from Chatsworth? There's probably a good chance I know you and 4x4 but I've never asked.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yep we got whooped, it happens sometimes when you play good teams....of course yall wouldn't know anything about that... your signature win was App St



We are in the sec we play good teams every week. Y'all play 3 all year. Poor effort


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Duals. Now I've never said anything bad about you other than your Eason tattoo is poor quality so why you gotta shoot me in the calf?



The timing and posting habits of said Pickler is very telling, that's all I'm saying.  You've drug my name into threads when I've made it a point to not pick at you, so no truce here.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

We all need to go to amigos. Prolly know each other lol


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> The timing and posting habits of said Pickler is very telling, that's all I'm saying.  You've drug my name into threads when I've made it a point to not pick at you, so no truce here.




I don't know pickle perm as I don't know you or the other 10rc fan from chatsworth. He post a lot late on game days something that the other ut fans don't do so props to him.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> We are in the sec we play good teams every week. Y'all play 3 all year. Poor effort



You can't play that card this year. The Sec is weak outside of Ole Miss, Bama.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> You can't play that card this year. The Sec is weak outside of Ole Miss, Bama.



I didn't expect any other response from an acc fan


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> The timing and posting habits of said Pickler is very telling, that's all I'm saying.  You've drug my name into threads when I've made it a point to not pick at you, so no truce here.



I have a UGA buddy who told me about this forum. You might very missed that. He probably hangs out in the fishing portion, knowing him. He refuses to tell me his name on here. Apparently he thinks it's funny that I don't know. Anyhow, he said I'd like the sports forum because he knows how passionate I am about college football and my vols. Like I said being it's Chatsworth I probably know you and 4x4 or at least someone who does. But don't try to make me out to be sort of internet troll. I enjoy the back and forth talk. And being in the north ga area there are few vols fans to talk to. Anyways like 4x4 said maybe we can all meet at Los amigos and grab a beer and watch a game sometime.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I didn't expect any other response from an acc fan



So tell me more about these tough teams UT has played this year......


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2016)

Pickler84 said:


> I have a UGA buddy who told me about this forum. You might very missed that. He probably hangs out in the fishing portion, knowing him. He refuses to tell me his name on here. Apparently he thinks it's funny that I don't know. Anyhow, he said I'd like the sports forum because he knows how passionate I am about college football and my vols. Like I said being it's Chatsworth I probably know you and 4x4 or at least someone who does. But don't try to make me out to be sort of internet troll. I enjoy the back and forth talk. And being in the north ga area there are few vols fans to talk to. Anyways like 4x4 said maybe we can all meet at Los amigos and grab a beer and watch a game sometime.



He would probably smack you vs drinking a beer with you.... Just sayin...


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> So tell me more about these tough teams UT has played this year......



Don't act like Florida a&m Arkansas and ole miss wouldn't torch everyone in the acc minus fsu n clempsum and ville. Throw Bama in there and it's not close. Sec>acc


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2016)

And why are you 2 idgits in our thread?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

Omg slayer has arrived! Yessssss it's like Christmas in September


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

Margaritas then? I'll ask for extra salt


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> So tell me more about these tough teams UT has played this year......



I'm still trying to figure out why these 2 idgits are in this thread?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> And why are you 2 idgits in our thread?



Read back. We were on topic then this was the place most folks online were congregating so it ended up being the skating ring in middle school. Cool place to hang while this a&m game finished


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why these 2 idgits are in this thread?



Translation please.....


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

We don't have a dedicated kill time thread. Maybe cluse can make that happen. He's passed you in fandom


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Omg slayer has arrived! Yessssss it's like Christmas in September





Pickler84 said:


> Margaritas then? I'll ask for extra salt



Funny... You 2 have been hiding all week in your "official" thread.. You win a game and now you 2 are out?

Hmmmm... Would you like me to quote your posts this week?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2016)

Pickler84 said:


> Translation please.....



Troll....


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

Slater don't get too fancy. I'm on my last can beer and this game is about over. I need sleep my 6 Mexican step kids kept me up last 2 nights


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

Please quote mine....I got hammered for my birthday on Friday arguing with you, went to my son's jamboree Saturday,  had our baby shower Sunday,  two rec league football games, a meeting in stone Mountain,  and receive league night at a local high school.  I haven't posted much of anything thus week at all. So please,  quote away


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2016)

I'll be happy to put you boys to bed... Pickle... I've already shut you down, you really want to try me again? Geez... Morons are bred in Knoxville. Put the beer down boy...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Don't act like Florida a&m Arkansas and ole miss wouldn't torch everyone in the acc minus fsu n clempsum and ville. Throw Bama in there and it's not close. Sec>acc




So far this season. 

Acc 3
Sec 2



Once again, tell me more about these powerhouses UT has played this year.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why these 2 idgits are in this thread?



They finally beat UF. Cut em some slack.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Slater don't get too fancy. I'm on my last can beer and this game is about over. I need sleep my 6 Mexican step kids kept me up last 2 nights



Where have you been 4x4? You have been hiding for over a week!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 24, 2016)

The Vols will win it all


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Where have you been 4x4? You have been hiding for over a week!!!!



When you are playing a team you haven't beat in 11 years you can't talk. I had to keep it low key fearing the outcome. Now since its uga hate week and we beat y'all last year I and the other ut fans can smack a little


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> They finally beat UF. Cut em some slack.



I wiped my rear end with 4 ply... Does that constitute a thread! 

Still figuring out why they are in a Dawg thread.. 

Beat UF for the 1st time since Facebook was created. I figured these goons would be posting there...


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'll be happy to put you boys to bed... Pickle... I've already shut you down, you really want to try me again? Geez... Morons are bred in Knoxville. Put the beer down boy...



The only thing you did was show how fast you can click your mouse...child please. It's funny how everyone else one here can have a decent back-and-forth conversation until you show up.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> When you are playing a team you haven't beat in 11 years you can't talk. I had to keep it low key fearing the outcome. Now since its uga hate week and we beat y'all last year I and the other ut fans can smack a little



Low key... So you are saying you shut your mouth? 

Hey Renee..... If you want to talk it.. Do it before! You look like an idiot doing it after!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

Pickler84 said:


> The only thing you did was show how fast you can click your mouse...child please. It's funny how everyone else one here can have a decent back-and-forth conversation until you show up.



He ruins everything. Like I said cluse replaced him.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2016)

Pickler84 said:


> The only thing you did was show how fast you can click your mouse...child please. It's funny how everyone else one here can have a decent back-and-forth conversation until you show up.



I can see you trolling a thread..

You don't want to battle me little man... I've done pounded you into the ground.. 

Mr.... I've got a T-Mobile phone with unlimited data..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Low key... So you are saying you shut your mouth?
> 
> Hey Renee..... If you want to talk it.. Do it before! You look like an idiot doing it after!



I was always taught keep your mouth shut until you finish the job. So I did and we did so I can talk. I'm sorry you were brought up wrong. Talking smack and then getting beat just makes you look more of an idjit. Remember you did that last year and then lost Internet connection for a week to cover yourself


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> He ruins everything. Like I said cluse replaced him.



You can leave this thread and take your sister with you..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> You can leave this thread and take your sister with you..



See us and few dawg fans were having a discussion about the game. Then it got into a friendly banter. I'm sorry you lost connection again (weird it's always after a loss) and missed that part. Don't come in and ruin it. Can you not have friendly banter?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I was always taught keep your mouth shut until you finish the job. So I did and we did so I can talk. I'm sorry you were brought up wrong. Talking smack and then getting beat just makes you look more of an idjit. Remember you did that last year and then lost Internet connection for a week to cover yourself



And I'm here again to keep you in your place.. 

Feel free to report this... Please.. Cry that Slayer puts you down again.. 

You have been in hiding cause your team has sucked! You felt it again today! Ut played only a half again..

Hey 4x4.... Please stay on topic... For once in this forum.. Don't make me report it.. 

Sound familiar Vol?


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

Well I'm on my last cigarette and my last beer. It was fun while it lasted. Peace! I'll jump on from time to time between my son's games. Goodluck to all the Vols and Dawgs this week. Hoping for a healthy and good game


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Can you not have friendly banter?



Not with crybabies or Vol scum!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2016)

Pickler84 said:


> Well I'm on my last cigarette and my last beer.




And you guys wonder why we profile Vols...


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

Pickler84 said:


> Well I'm on my last cigarette and my last beer. It was fun while it lasted. Peace! I'll jump on from time to time between my son's games. Goodluck to all the Vols and Dawgs this week. Hoping for a healthy and good game



Yep me too. Peace to the good dawg fans. Cluse is much better than slater to mess around with. Slater thinks this is real life and determines our destiny.


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> And you guys wonder why we profile Vols...



Seriously dude. Get a life.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> See us and few dawg fans were having a discussion about the game. Then it got into a friendly banter. I'm sorry you lost connection again (weird it's always after a loss) and missed that part. Don't come in and ruin it. Can you not have friendly banter?



Discussion my rear.. You 2 were trolling.. Period.. And then I stepped in.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2016)

Pickler84 said:


> Seriously dude. Get a life.



Oh, I got one... Just not in a trailer...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Yep me too. Peace to the good dawg fans. Cluse is much better than slater to mess around with. Slater thinks this is real life and determines our destiny.



I'm sure Jeff won't mind.. Having lunch with him this week!

You Vols should join us.. 

No EBTcards allowed.. I'll pick it up for you 2...


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

Don't be trippin you shut this down bec it's 1 am and the beer run out. Late to the party bec no one invites ya


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm sure Jeff won't mind.. Having lunch with him this week!
> 
> You Vols should join us..
> 
> No EBTcards allowed.. I'll pick it up for you 2...



Although... Your 30 minute lunch will need to be longer. We spent about an hour and a half last week..


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm sure Jeff won't mind.. Having lunch with him this week!
> 
> You Vols should join us..
> 
> No EBTcards allowed.. I'll pick it up for you 2...



Now that's impressive.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm sure Jeff won't mind.. Having lunch with him this week!
> 
> You Vols should join us..
> 
> No EBTcards allowed.. I'll pick it up for you 2...



Take some notes from Jeff please


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Don't be trippin you shut this down bec it's 1 am and the beer run out. Late to the party bec no one invites ya



Beer ran out on you cause you live paycheck to paycheck.. Don't kid anyone here..

Start your own thread.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Take some notes from Jeff please



I'll let you shake his hand... I'm sure he would like that!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 25, 2016)

Pickler84 said:


> Now that's impressive.



And here I thought you were out of smokes... Bum some from mom?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 25, 2016)

Everyone else here have no problem talking back and forth without personal hit at where one lives or how much money they make. Only slater does that. It's clear now


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 25, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Everyone else here have no problem talking back and forth without personal hit at where one lives or how much money they make. Only slater does that. It's clear now





Brag? Heck no you 2... It's open to anyone.. If you Vols weren't hiding all week you would have seen the thread!

Just scroll down the forum...

Funny how you 2 just come out of hiding today...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 25, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Brag? Heck no you 2... It's open to anyone.. If you Vols weren't hiding all week you would have seen the thread!
> 
> Just scroll down the forum...
> 
> Funny how you 2 just come out of hiding today...



It's only 5 threads down...

You boys have a reading problem?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 25, 2016)

I like cluse heck even Scott better. They can at least have a back and forth. Slater takes to another level. He takes this too serious. He's always at personal things. Sad for him. 
To close my night good game rebels or can we say that now is it anti pc? Let's start uga hate week tomorrow!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 25, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I like cluse heck even Scott better. They can at least have a back and forth. Slater takes to another level. He takes this too serious. He's always at personal things. Sad for him.
> To close my night good game rebels or can we say that now is it anti pc? Let's start uga hate week tomorrow!





Go Dawgs bumming smokes!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 25, 2016)

Sic em!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 25, 2016)

This is a Dawg thread right?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 25, 2016)

Go Dawgs living rent free..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 25, 2016)

Puff puff....... Give...


----------



## nickel back (Sep 25, 2016)

What happen to the thread....

It's getting old


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 25, 2016)

elfiii said:


> We suck.




Yep, that pretty much covers it.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 25, 2016)

go dogs. yall need an o line


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 25, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> go dogs. yall need an o line



No, we need an O line, receivers who can catch the ball, kickers who can hit something besides the sidelines and a secondary that cover tall receivers.  That is all.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2016)

Wow . .


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 25, 2016)

nickel back said:


> What happen to the thread....
> 
> It's getting old


ok lets talk uga football. i did not watch the whole game yet. its recorded. i will get to it this week. people cant catch passes. the o line is bad. ole miss burned the uga secondary. was that not expected after watching the bama game; bamas secondary is light years ahead of uga. kelly will be a successful first round pick in the nfl. did the uga d line get whipped all day? was there any area in which the dogs outplayed ole miss. ole miss wiuld steam roll the vols. looking at the rest of the uga schedule what do yall think. i see 5 more wins for sure. ky, vandy, carolina, la layfayette and tek. thats 8 wins likely. tennessee, auburn at home tossups. florida will be an obligatory loss. uga wins one of the tossup games and maybe a bowl game. 9-10 wins this year. hold your heads up. yall will not win the east, but it will be a good first season for kirby using richt players. if chubb and sony decide to play football, 10 wins is not a dream.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 25, 2016)

nickel back said:


> What happen to the thread....
> 
> It's getting old



The Vols happened around pg12... I jumped in at 24 and finally ran them out..


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 25, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> You know by listening to the Vols you would think they had ruled the SEC for the last 20 years, when in fact they have done absolutely nothing. I try to be nice to them but they still wonder why 90% of fans hate them. Clue: It is because you are bout as irrelevant as we are right now.



It's amazing when they finally get a decent team, they thump their chests like they'be won the NC....


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 25, 2016)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> It's amazing when they finally get a decent team, they thump their chests like they'be won the NC....



At least we wait till we win some games. Uga fans have been thumping their chest since 80. Yeah 1980.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> ok lets talk uga football. i did not watch the whole game yet. its recorded. i will get to it this week. people cant catch passes. the o line is bad. ole miss burned the uga secondary. was that not expected after watching the bama game; bamas secondary is light years ahead of uga. kelly will be a successful first round pick in the nfl. did the uga d line get whipped all day? was there any area in which the dogs outplayed ole miss. ole miss wiuld steam roll the vols. looking at the rest of the uga schedule what do yall think. i see 5 more wins for sure. ky, vandy, carolina, la layfayette and tek. thats 8 wins likely. tennessee, auburn at home tossups. florida will be an obligatory loss. uga wins one of the tossup games and maybe a bowl game. 9-10 wins this year. hold your heads up. yall will not win the east, but it will be a good first season for kirby using richt players. if chubb and sony decide to play football, 10 wins is not a dream.



I brought up the point yesterday Bamma gave up 432 yards in the air to the Rebels. I'll be honest I thought most of my Dawg brothers knew what we were going to be this year. It appears some thought we were going to make a run this year......


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 25, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> At least we wait till we win some games. Uga fans have been thumping their chest since 80. Yeah 1980.


the volsux will lose to tam and bama, and again to one of them in the seccg.


----------

